

IE 10 differences between Windows 7 and 8 - dherken
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ie/jj819730(v=vs.85).aspx

======
mmcnickle
The differences all appear to be related to touch, which is not too
surprising.

~~~
masklinn
Yep, apparently it's solely the new MS touch/pointer API which is missing.
Which is kinda weird considering they submitted their pointer API to the W3C
as an alternative to Apple's touch events, it's not going to help their case
if they don't bother implementing it themselves.

~~~
dmethvin
There aren't a lot of Windows 7 touch devices, and the ones that do exist have
proprietary drivers since Win7 doesn't support touch. It doesn't make sense
for Microsoft to spend a lot of time back-porting the whole touch system to
Win7 and then pleading with OEMs to provide touch drivers there as well. Even
assuming they were able to do both of those successfully, you'd be stuck using
touch with Win7 desktop apps unless they back-ported Metro to Win7 as well.

Doesn't make a lot of sense once you write it all out.

~~~
ygra
Windows 7 _does_ support touch. Vista didn't and thus needed proprietary
drivers.

~~~
contextfree
Windows 8 has a new set of touch APIs (including on desktop). The Windows 7
touch APIs are still there for compatibility. They'd have to either port the
web touch stuff to the old native APIs or port the new native touch APIs to
Windows 7, and I guess there's not enough Windows 7 touch interest to bother.

~~~
ygra
That was what I was guessing in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4783393>
as well. Still, the point I was complaining about was clearly wrong in the
post :-)

------
OriginalSyn
IE10 behaviour differs between Windows 8 Metro and Desktop. If you're on
metro, websites that use flash for certain things (e.g., our web site uses it
for image zoom, video and audio file previews.) We have to submit to Microsoft
for whitelisting, or more hopefully we can finally convince our business to
let us switch to HTML5 but that will require reprocessing hundreds of
thousands of videos and audio files that are huge.

~~~
tuxracer
FYI Flash no longer needs videos in an FLV container. If you use h.264 video
in an MP4 container that can be directly played by Flash, Internet Explorer,
Chrome, Safari, Android, and iOS. You still may have to reprocess legacy
videos but going forward you wont have to maintain different versions of
videos depending on platform if you use an MP4 container and h.264 video.

